# Weight Box Project.



## Mayor

With a small compact tractor you need weight on the back when using your FEL. Loaded tires and wheel weights are great but if your also using the tractor to cut grass it better to get as much weight off the tractor. This is why I like the weight box. This is also a must to get the most out of you tractor. Box blades and other 3 point add ons do not have the weight needed even with filled tires or wheel weights. 12 bags of quick concrete was used to fill up the JD weight box. 

The PVC lets you hold tools in one area as you do any projects. I had to drive over a few rakes to think up some other way of doing things.

I hope you enjoy the pictures and the information!!!

<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=WB5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/WB5.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=WB4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/WB4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=WB3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/WB3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=WB1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/WB1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=WB9.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/WB9.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=wbmat.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/wbmat.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Live Oak

Kewl! Nice thinking outside the box too!


----------



## Simpleprestige

I need to get something like that for my 3520, but I can't find out what they cost and the head of the family doesn't think we need one.   

Next time I go careening down a hill with a bucket of rocks and two tires off the ground, I will think of that comment.


Keep your stick on the ice


----------



## JDFANATIC

simpleprestige,

A ballast box is pretty cheap ($197 retail last I checked).

mayor,

Nice clean project as always!


----------



## chrpmaster

Great thinking Mayor. I especially like the PVC add ons. One question on the last picture what are those things sticking up? they look like metal rods. Are they? What is their purpose?

Inquiring minds want to know!

Andy


----------



## Mayor

I am not sure what your talking about???


----------



## chrpmaster

> _Originally posted by Mayor _
> *I am not sure what your talking about??? *


I was looking at the last picture you posted and see the white dots in the area that you filled with concrete. I was wondering what those white dots were. They look like the ends of metal bars or something. Or maybe my eyesight is going faster than I thought.

 

Andy


----------



## Mayor

Oh,
That is a rubber mat with holes in it. Sorry did not click with me.


----------



## flywheels

JDFANATIC said:


> simpleprestige,
> 
> A ballast box is pretty cheap ($197 retail last I checked).
> 
> mayor,
> 
> Nice clean project as always!


Ya want real cheap try this. You can't carry tools in it but it works well.

flywheels


----------



## hspaaij

Wow thats simple, and clever!
Whats was that plastic/rubber thingie in its earlier life?


----------



## grnspot110

Nice box! I wouldn't mind having one, but until then, I just used what I had laying around; Two pieces of RR rail, part of an old 3-pt boom (filled with lead), 2-100# suitcase wts., & two old concrete weights, total about 600#. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## urednecku

Some nice set-ups. I also like the idea of tool holders in the OP's pictures.

Here was my cheep answer for weight to help with the FEL balance. Also helps the box blade stay down.
Before filling with concrete, I poured a bunch of chunks of iron, bolts, nuts, etc. in the tank.


----------

